# Écouteur?



## TwistX (11 Juillet 2010)

Y-a-t-il des écouteurs fourni avec le iPad???


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2010)

non, il n'y en a pas.


----------



## romaing34 (13 Juillet 2010)

Pour compléter : les écouteur d'iPhone / iTouch avec micro, contrôle du volume et bouton sont totalement reconnus par la tablette (comme par les mac récents d'ailleurs, au moins depuis le MBP late 2008 Unibody).


----------



## ikeke (13 Juillet 2010)

romaing34 a dit:


> Pour compléter : les écouteur d'iPhone / iTouch avec micro, contrôle du volume et bouton sont totalement reconnus par la tablette (comme par les mac récents d'ailleurs, au moins depuis le MBP late 2008 Unibody).


Bonjour,

Effectivement, c'est pas mal en "dépannage" je trouve. Par contre, je profite de cette précision pour demander si vous connaitriez des écouteurs offrant ces même fonctionnalités mais avec une qualité audio supérieur ? (les écouteurs APPLE livrés avec l'iPhone n'ayant vraiment pas une bonne qualité d'écoute je trouve)


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2010)

shure propose un module filaire+telecommande/microphone que tu rajoutes à tes écouteurs mais le tout amène à plus de 100 euros


----------



## romaing34 (13 Juillet 2010)

Ca fait un moment que Shure propose des écouteurs avec commandes intégrées pour iPhone, V-moda également il me semble, et une brochette de constructeurs.


----------



## ikeke (13 Juillet 2010)

Merci à tous les 2, une marque que vous conseilleriez prioritairement ?


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2010)

shure est très bon mais faut aimer les intras. Certains ne supportent pas...


----------



## ikeke (13 Juillet 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> shure est très bon mais faut aimer les intras. Certains ne supportent pas...


 
Je n'ai pas de souci particulier avec les intras, je vais donc aller faire un tour sur leur site pour voir leurs produits. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------

